# Hardi plank - staining vs painting



## acdrey

I have a vacation home in the Pacific northwest. Currently it has cedar siding which I am replacing with Hardi plank to minimize upkeep. I have ordered the preprimed boards which will be installed, and a painter who will be using the Sherwin Williams "Super" paint. This appears to be what others in the area are doing. However, I just heard from my brother in New Zealand that he used Hardi plank on his house and stained it rather than painted it because "it would last much longer and looked better", but it was a pain to apply because of overlap markings. He needed to do 3 coats.

I read the previous posts on this site, but they were several years ago.

Questions:
I love the current cedar look and was going to go with the same color in paint. Would a stain give me a more "natural" look?

Would stain leave the Hardi plank more porus and mildew/upkeep a more likely problem.

No one ever mentioned a stain. Is that because it is difficult to apply? Is there a special technique to applying it? Would spraying (which is what the painter intends to do with the paint) eliminate the overlap problem?

Is this a situation where a product that may work well in one part of the country, may not work on a lake in western Washington (as I found out on the deck)

should my biggest question be "Do I want someone [the painter] learning how to use a product?" on my house?

I would appreciate feedback.

Thanks


----------



## SecretSquirrel

From the James Hardie site

<snip>
Note - The use of oil based paints on unprimed fiber cement could result in increased surface roughness, loss of adhesion, cracking or excessive chalking. James Hardie does not recommend the use of oil based paints over unprimed fiber cement siding products. Stains containing linseed oil are specifically designed for wood and may not be suitable for fiber cement siding products, primed or unprimed.

Note - Semi-transparent stains can vary in uniformity of appearance depending on method of application & conditions and will require a high level of skill & craftsmanship to achieve a uniform appearance. Clear coats have not proven durable in exterior exposure and James Hardie considers them a maintenance item that may require application of a refurbishing sealer at regular intervals. James Hardie does not warrant the appearance or durability of semitransparent stains or clear coats.
<end snip>

Let your conscience be your guide.


----------



## Clutchcargo

If you're not set on any specific color, you could save the cost of painting if you install the Hardy pre-finished siding. For my 1500^2' house, the pre-finished siding is about $1000 more than pre-primed only.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

Like Clutch said: Look at the pre-painted hardi-plank siding. 

You can also get color matched caulking and "repair kits" for it - from James Hardie....

Link: http://www.jameshardiecolorplus.com/


----------



## dmaceld

acdrey said:


> I have a vacation home in the Pacific northwest.


Is it in snow country? Will there be snow and ice piled up against the walls of the house during the winter? If so, rethink the Hardiplank idea. Hardiplank has a serious problem with paint peeling off in areas where snow piles up against it. Don't know what the reason is, or what the mechanism for the problem is, just that a local Hardie rep admitted that paint peeling problems are an issue in Alpine climates. It is a real problem with dozens of houses in central Idaho in snow country. I've seen it.


----------



## acdrey

thanks to those who answered:

In answer to some of the asked questions - 
The planks come preprimed. The suggested stain product is Mason's Select "Woodperfect Series" which is designed for fiber cement and is an acrylic latex. http://www.weekesforest.com/woodperfect.htm I just don't know anyone who has used it, and wonder why no one mentioned it when I was doing my initial research. Standing snow is usually not the problem, but constant rain is.


----------



## acdrey

*stain on hardiplank*

[The planks come preprimed. The suggested stain product is Mason's Select "Woodperfect Series" which is designed for fiber cement and is an acrylic latex. http://www.weekesforest.com/woodperfect.htm I just don't know anyone who has used it, and wonder why no one mentioned it when I was doing my initial research.

quote=SecretSquirrel;51382]From the James Hardie site

<snip>
Note - The use of oil based paints on unprimed fiber cement could result in increased surface roughness, loss of adhesion, cracking or excessive chalking. James Hardie does not recommend the use of oil based paints over unprimed fiber cement siding products. Stains containing linseed oil are specifically designed for wood and may not be suitable for fiber cement siding products, primed or unprimed.

Note - Semi-transparent stains can vary in uniformity of appearance depending on method of application & conditions and will require a high level of skill & craftsmanship to achieve a uniform appearance. Clear coats have not proven durable in exterior exposure and James Hardie considers them a maintenance item that may require application of a refurbishing sealer at regular intervals. James Hardie does not warrant the appearance or durability of semitransparent stains or clear coats.
<end snip>

Let your conscience be your guide.[/quote]


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

Some discussion on the topic of staining HARDIPLANK previously:

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=539&highlight=Hardiplank+Staining


----------



## acdrey

*staining*

Thanks for the input. I had previously read that thread (dated some years ago) and had hoped that by now someone would have had the experience of actually doing it to share.


----------



## kadunckel

*Hardie plank siding*

Hi We live in California and I really don't know what the weather implications are beyond what i read on the label of the stain. We used Cabot stain 3 coats. There is a big problem with the overlap thing, We back brushed all the planks, one at a time , but i really wanted to have cedar look and it even fooled the building inspector. He had to touch it to see if it was real wood or not. I researched on the web and the factory will stain it for you with Mason stain. The stains are something like 10 years per coat, you will have to ask. We did many test boards and used 2 different colors. The first attatchment is our guest house and the second was my insperation.
Good Luck


----------



## acdrey

Hey, thanks for your response. I am in the middle of the project now. My brother, who lives in New Zealand, put Hardiplank on his house. I believe Hardiplank is an Australian product, so It has been used in NZ for some time. He sided his house with the product about 20 yrs. ago and used a cedar color stain. It has yet to need refinishing. He mentioned the problem of overlap. He said there is a special applicator he used which minimizes this problem. He used 2 coats to even it out. Up here in Washington, no one seems to have experience with stained Hardiplank, so the painter is starting tomorrow with the latex. I figured I didn't want someone learning a new skill on my house, especially if it is tricky.

What is also interesting is no one seems to use the joint flashing up here - they use caulking only. I insisted on the flashing, since it rains so much, with the calking. What is also interesting is that only one style of Hardiplank seems to be available up here. Everything else needs to be special ordered at a wait of several weeks.

Your photos were unavailable for viewing. I live most of the year in So. California, and stucco is our thing there. Hence my lack of experience. Hope yours turned out well.


----------



## warnerww

We welcome another southern California family to the great northwest.


----------



## Corrinne

*Staining Hardie Panels*

Hello everyone. I also live in California and have a question.... 

Has anyone bought the Hardie Panel, Cedar Mill pre-stained in Mahogany color? I saw on the James Hardie Color website that they offer stains in different colors but don't seem to be able to findout if anyone has actually purchased and installed it. Also what was the staining product that is recommended if you stain the fiber-cement panels yourself? I'm trying to achieve the contemporary look of wood-panel siding without the maintenance. Thank you for any help you can give me.

Corrinne.


----------



## Peddi

*HardiPlank Stain Problems*



Since having stained HardiPlank installed in 2005 we have had a BIG problem!! The stain was factory applied by a Hardi approved factory- Duckback Products- and is peeling off the siding. This started after just 2 years while the stain has a 12 year warranty. We are still in the process of having them honor their warranty.

They no longer offer the stain process and that leads me to believe that they must be aware of problems!!

Does anyone here have or know of others with this problem??

Thanks!!

Peddi


----------



## rcgreg

Monarch Siding is offering that stain still in Calgary.


----------



## lifeafterbell

*Mason Select Woodperfect Siding Stain*

We have used the Woodperfect Siding Stain on our Hardiplank siding with GREAT success. We (My husband and I) applied it horizontally with several coats to allow the stain to pool into the wood grain which gives it more of an actual wood look. Then it was installed by the framers. It has held up beautifully for the last 7 years with no problems whatsoever. 

From the street, our house looks like it has cedar siding!! Absolutely beautiful. 

We had to add some unpainted boards because we underestimated the amount we needed initally. So we applied the stain vertically after it was installed, and it does not look near as good as the rest of the house. Luckily, this was a small section on the back side. No one really can notice the difference because the color is the same, but it just does not have that dimensional look that the other boards do.

As far as someone mentioning peeling? I have noticed that where my soaker hose has come in contact with one of the boards, it is now starting to peel there. I am assuming because it was constantly wet, that it lifted the stain. That has not happened anywhere else on our house. We live in Texas and don't live in an area with high moisture all of the time, so you may have different results in other parts of the country. 

We even put it on our garage door (horizontally) before it was installed. Our garage door even looks like a wood door!

If anyone is still reading this board, I would be happy to share pictures.


----------



## rcgreg

We have done the same with our home in Creston B.C. and are thinking of putting it on the garage doors also, I'd love to see pictures of what you have down with your doors !

Thanks !


----------



## lifeafterbell

Sure! Here's a pic of the garage door. We think it came out great! All we did is rub down each panel with lacquer thinner, and applied 3 or so coats, until it matched the color of the siding. We painted the little plastic inserts in the windows black, painted some "seams" down the middle and on the sides, added hinges and handles to give it the appearance that it opens in the middle. It looks like a wood door without the expense and maintenance of a real wood door.

Hope you like it as much as we do!


----------



## lifeafterbell

Here's a pic of the entire front of the house with the garage door.

(doesn't seem to be loading well - Hmm....)


----------



## lifeafterbell

And a close up of the siding if anyone is interested.


----------



## rcgreg

Wow that looks Awesome ! - Did you just glue the panels on?


----------



## lifeafterbell

I'm not sure I understand your question. When I referred to panels, I was talking about the sections of the garage door. It came in 4 separate sections and we worked out an arrangement with the garage door company to deliver it and install it later. We sprayed each section horizontally, let it dry, then reapplied 2 or 3 times more. Then they came to install it later.

If you are working with an existing door, I think it will still look good, but you may not get the variations in color like we did. Ours has a wood grain texture to it so by applying it horizontally, the Woodperfect builds up in the grain giving it various shades like wood.

If this wasn't your question, please re-ask and I'll re-try.


----------



## rcgreg

lifeafterbell said:


> I'm not sure I understand your question. When I referred to panels, I was talking about the sections of the garage door. It came in 4 separate sections and we worked out an arrangement with the garage door company to deliver it and install it later. We sprayed each section horizontally, let it dry, then reapplied 2 or 3 times more. Then they came to install it later.
> 
> If you are working with an existing door, I think it will still look good, but you may not get the variations in color like we did. Ours has a wood grain texture to it so by applying it horizontally, the Woodperfect builds up in the grain giving it various shades like wood.
> 
> If this wasn't your question, please re-ask and I'll re-try.


 
AH I see, yes, our doors are made of 4 metal panels and we were looking to put the board onto the metal so that the door matches the house. So we ould have to affix the board onto the panels, not that I think it would be hard to accomplish, the hardie board and plank is thin enough that there would still be clearance.

Thanks so much for the pictures !


----------



## lifeafterbell

rcgreg said:


> AH I see, yes, our doors are made of 4 metal panels and we were looking to put the board onto the metal so that the door matches the house. So we ould have to affix the board onto the panels, not that I think it would be hard to accomplish, the hardie board and plank is thin enough that there would still be clearance.
> 
> Thanks so much for the pictures !


Oh - wow - Now I understand what you were talking about. I would think that would make the door extra heavy and if you have a garage door opener, could it handle the extra weight? Maybe there is something thinner and lighter out there that you are thinking of using. 

Good luck with your project!


----------



## Nailbags

I know I am late to this post. But has anyone ever read the installation instructions for Hardie Plank siding? It say DO NOT USE STAINS! only 100% Acrylic Latex paint!
Read Directions.


----------



## lifeafterbell

I am not sure what the originator of this thread was thinking of using, but as the posts continued, some of the discussion referred to "Woodperfect" and it was erroneously referred to as a stain, when in fact, it is 100% Acrylic Latex. I am just as guilty of calling this product a stain, when it is clearly not. Even the actual name of the stuff is "Mason's Select Woodperfect Fiber Cement COATING". Maybe this is what started this whole thread to begin with - because the painter was referring to this same stuff as a stain.


----------



## Nailbags

thanks For the clear up.


----------



## Cabingetaway

Would love to see some pictures!

We are considering hardi plank or shake, stained, instead of cedar for a cabin build. My husband put me on this research project and I found your post.


----------



## lifeafterbell

Cabingetaway said:


> Would love to see some pictures!
> 
> We are considering hardi plank or shake, stained, instead of cedar for a cabin build. My husband put me on this research project and I found your post.


 
Can you see the pictures of our house earlier in this thread? The close up shot is of our actual hardi siding. If you need more info or pics, just let me know. We are so thrilled with how this turned out for us and there is virtually no maintenance as there is with real cedar.


----------



## Cabingetaway

*Hardi plank pics found*

Many thanks! 
After looking again, I do see the pics ( user error!)
This is beautiful! 
Our build gets full sun most days. We think this product will weather better than neighbors cedar that gets mostly shade.
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## cablerailing

Ive never seen stained hardi siding. Looks real good, thanks for posting a pic.


----------



## FrillyLily

Hi, this is my first post, so bear with me if I am putting it in the wrong spot  

It seems this thread is dealing mostly with stain, as in stains that ordinarily would be used on wood. I think most of those stains are oil based, there may be some acrylic/latex based ones out now. However, I was thinking since Hardie Board is a cement/fiber product, can it be stained with the colored stains that are used on concrete. The kind that you color patios sidewalks or interior cement flooring? I think some call this an acid wash? I was thinking vs paint it would not peel, bubble or need scraped, and may last a lot longer than paint. I live in SW OK so very hot and mostly dry here, we do get freezing temps in the winter. 
I also wonder if Hardie Board can have a heavier texture hand troweled over it, maybe with the powdered pigment mixed in, like they do real stucco?


----------



## grandview

*stain questions*

WE are currently building a house and have looked at the Rustic series stain for cement board form Woodtone in Chilliwack, BC. It is very expensive to get it pre-done. Did you buy your stain in Canada for the cement board. We live in Salmon arm when I went on the website for Superdeck Woodperfect Fiber Cement Stain it said it wasn't available in our area. Also did you spray it on or use a brush. Plus which stain colour did you use? So many questions but your house looks great. I would like to achieve similar results for our place if possible.
Thanks!

QUOTE=lifeafterbell;846009]Here's a pic of the entire front of the house with the garage door.

(doesn't seem to be loading well - Hmm....)[/QUOTE]


----------



## grandview

*cement board brand*

Do you know if this is Hardie or Certainteed cement board?
It looks different then the Hardie I have seem but very similar to Certainteed or maxiplank.
Thanks
Mandie


lifeafterbell said:


> And a close up of the siding if anyone is interested.


----------



## grindl

What color did you use please? Thanks!


----------



## mchap

lifeafterbell said:


> We have used the Woodperfect Siding Stain on our Hardiplank siding with GREAT success. We (My husband and I) applied it horizontally with several coats to allow the stain to pool into the wood grain which gives it more of an actual wood look. Then it was installed by the framers. It has held up beautifully for the last 7 years with no problems whatsoever.
> 
> From the street, our house looks like it has cedar siding!! Absolutely beautiful.
> 
> We had to add some unpainted boards because we underestimated the amount we needed initally. So we applied the stain vertically after it was installed, and it does not look near as good as the rest of the house. Luckily, this was a small section on the back side. No one really can notice the difference because the color is the same, but it just does not have that dimensional look that the other boards do.
> 
> As far as someone mentioning peeling? I have noticed that where my soaker hose has come in contact with one of the boards, it is now starting to peel there. I am assuming because it was constantly wet, that it lifted the stain. That has not happened anywhere else on our house. We live in Texas and don't live in an area with high moisture all of the time, so you may have different results in other parts of the country.
> 
> We even put it on our garage door (horizontally) before it was installed. Our garage door even looks like a wood door!
> 
> If anyone is still reading this board, I would be happy to share pictures.


Would love to talk to you about the stain that you used and any other info you may have on staining Hardi board. We are building a little storage building in 2 weeks :thumbup:and would like for it to look like a little cottage.


----------



## FretfCabinFever

I realize this is an old post, so hopefully someone will still respond. My question is which type of hardie board siding did you use? The yellow with the primer or the white without the primer?


----------

